# Feeding Fruits And Vegetables?



## I Can Mate

i was wondering if raw fruits and veges are ok for my rhom to eat because we so happen to be eating watermelon and my little brother threw a chunk into my tank with the rhom took readily


----------



## ___

I add veggies to my gelatin mix so I would think its ok...


----------



## dmackey

I Can Mate said:


> i was wondering if raw fruits and veges are ok for my rhom to eat because we so happen to be eating watermelon and my little brother threw a chunk into my tank with the rhom took readily


watermelon ? interesting .....thats a 1st , i had a little success with a few blueberries but not enuff to do it consistant , i also tries walnuts and again a few nibbles but nothing like i expected....i also tried carrot , didnt work so i tried slicing thin peices and stuffed it into a sole fillet and froze it let it half way unthaw and dropped it in and they eat it, havent really noticed much , well any change in there color or activity just figured i would give it a try and it worked. so to answer your question i cant seen the harm if you can find a way for them to eat it


----------



## HGI

LOL

This is the 1st thing that came to my mind


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Should be fine, but keep some fillets/shrimp as the staple. My main concern yould be choosing what to feed as some may mess with the water more then others do


----------



## Piranha_man

That is pretty cool that your rhom took the watermelon like that...
Yeah, it's fine for him...

Wish I could get my Serras to eat a little more stuff like that!


----------



## Pancakes

Had my reds eat cherries a few times....give them a try...


----------



## platinum1683

Well the Piranhas cousin the Pacu mostly eats fruit and veggies in the wild. So I can see how they would take it. Interesting though I never tried it!


----------



## Pirambeba

My mac sometimes eats raw corn, seems to like it too, give that a try.


----------



## AquaticMonsters

I didn't know you can feed fruits & vegies to P's. Thought they just eat meats.


----------



## balluupnetme

My P's ate cucumber once


----------

